# Rahmen bei Hyperlinks vermeiden, wie?



## scanline (12. März 2002)

Wie kann man bei Hyperlinks diese häßlichen Rahmen bei Musedown vermmeiden?
<a href="#"><img src="bild.gif" border="0">klick</a>

"<a href="#" onfocus="if(thiis.blur)this.blur()"><img src="bild.gif" brder="0">klick</a>" will ich dabei vermeiden, da ich den onFocus brauche, um bestimmte Fenster in der Vordergrund zu holen. Vewende ich ihn parallel dazu wie oben beschrieben, wird die andere Funktion ausgehebelt.

Der "blur"-Anweisung funktioniert auch nicht mit den Events OnMouseUp oder -down.

Gbt es also noch nen anderen Weg?
Gruß
Micha


----------



## braindad (12. März 2002)

AFAIK: geht nicht anders. lasse mich aber gern belehren.


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. März 2002)

*Lösung?*

Ich glaube es ist das was du brauchst!

<img border="0" src="*.*" width="*" height="*">

Einfach den border auf Null setzen, und das müsste es sein


----------



## braindad (28. März 2002)

*Re: Lösung?*



> _Original geschrieben von Alien3000lu _
> *Ich glaube es ist das was du brauchst!
> 
> <img border="0" src="*.*" width="*" height="*">
> ...



das macht er ja schon  

er will, das diese gepunktete linie beim draufklicken weg kommt. dies geht aber nur durch den blur befehl, welchen er aber nicht nutzen will, da er den focus benötigt.


----------



## Quentin (28. März 2002)

hm man könnte aber mehrere javascript befehle nach der reihe bei onfocus eintragen  ist ja nirgends gesagt das da nur ein befehl drinnen stehen soll


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. März 2002)

*Sorry*

Nicht aufgepasst! 

Dann weiss ich es auch nicht!
Mach hintergrund Schwarz


----------



## sam (28. März 2002)

*Re: Sorry*



> _Original geschrieben von Alien3000lu _
> *Mach hintergrund Schwarz *


nope, geht nich, weil die punktlinie s/w is  

ne andere möglichkeit als blur gibts nich......schön wärs


----------

